# NYPD cop shot in the head in Queens



## suplex3000

NYPD cop in coma after being shot in the head New York Post
I don't care if the cop who got shot was an angel or the worst cop in the force, nobody deserves to be on the receiving end of random violence. I hope he makes a full recovery.
Police: being hated by everyone except those smart enough to realize that only some cops are bad.


----------



## bucs90

Im praying for him.

NY Times saying he has a good chance at surviving.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I bet the black community was cheering. I am praying for this cop that risk his life for the life of others.


----------



## Mr. H.

What hath Obama wrought?


----------



## skye

hope the policeman  recovers .....

so sad ...


----------



## S.J.

The suspect.  Surprised?


----------



## MarathonMike

I hope that Cop exercised enough restraint to please Sharpton and all the Cop haters. Something tells me he is not going to get quite the attention that a multiply convicted criminal is getting. This is a twisted world we are living in now.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Fuck off with the racism in this thread you bastards.

Best wishes to the officer.  I hope he makes it and the attempted murderer gets put away for a long time.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

S.J. said:


> The suspect.  Surprised?


Looks like Obama's son.


----------



## Papageorgio

Why does attempted murder have a shorter sentence than murder? 

You were inept, couldn't close the deal, so you get less time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meathead

Cops Lives Matter even more than a dime bag or a new pair of Air Jordans.


----------



## S.J.

TheOldSchool said:


> Fuck off with the racism in this thread you bastards.
> 
> Best wishes to the officer.  I hope he makes it and the attempted murderer gets put away for a long time.


What do you consider to be a long time?


----------



## TheOldSchool

S.J. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off with the racism in this thread you bastards.
> 
> Best wishes to the officer.  I hope he makes it and the attempted murderer gets put away for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you consider to be a long time?
Click to expand...

Well that's a weird question.  A lifetime in prison isn't out of the question in this case IMHO.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TheOldSchool said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off with the racism in this thread you bastards.
> 
> Best wishes to the officer.  I hope he makes it and the attempted murderer gets put away for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you consider to be a long time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's a weird question.  A lifetime in prison isn't out of the question in this case IMHO.
Click to expand...

I think he should get the death penalty.  If Trump gets elected?  He has vowed to make sure cop killers get the death penalty.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The thing that kills me? 
There is a small part of the population that commits the majority of violent crime.
   Lock these MFers up and the problem will be greatly curtailed.


----------



## Arianrhod

I don't suppose any of you cared enough about Officer Moore's fate to find out that he died.  Never let normal human concern get in the way of an agenda.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Arianrhod said:


> I don't suppose any of you cared enough about Officer Moore's fate to find out that he died.  Never let normal human concern get in the way of an agenda.



  What a disgusting post.


----------



## Arianrhod

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose any of you cared enough about Officer Moore's fate to find out that he died.  Never let normal human concern get in the way of an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a disgusting post.
Click to expand...


It is disgusting that Officer Moore was murdered.  He was only 25.  He had his whole life ahead of him:

Funeral to pay tribute to NYPD officer Brian Moore  - CNN.com


----------



## Blackrook

I lay this on Obama's feet.  He promised to heal our nation of racial division.  Instead he has made things worse.  I

I also blame former Attorney General Eric Holder.  I knew something bad was going to happen when he refused to prosecute the two Black Panthers who loitered around a polling location carrying baseball bats.

New Black Panther Party voter intimidation case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Arianrhod

Blackrook said:


> I lay this on Obama's feet.  He promised to heal our nation of racial division.  Instead he has made things worse.  I
> 
> I also blame former Attorney General Eric Holder.  I knew something bad was going to happen when he refused to prosecute the two Black Panthers who loitered around a polling location carrying baseball bats.
> 
> New Black Panther Party voter intimidation case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I blame the killer.  Bizarre, I know.


----------

